# Do you move your license plate in the winter? With spreader



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wondering what you guys do in terms of license plates when you have a V-box spreader that covers the plate like shown in this pic (below) Do you guys move it or just say "what the He!! Who cares!"
This is for you tailgate spreader guys too i don't mean to exclude you!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't move it so I guess, "What the he!!, who cares"!


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

No the truck is only used to salt and plow. I know i should but i always forget. If I get pulled over you can still see it under the rubber flap. note gottoluvplows you should ran a rubber flap in and under your salter. To protect your truck. See pic you can get it at home depot
View attachment 71813


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I know it's the law, but I never have. I really don't want to drill holes elsewhere on my truck or spreader. I've been pulled over a few times (over the course of 20+ years), and had cops even reach in between to clear the snow or salt from the plate to read it, thinking I'll surely be sighted. Surprisingly enough, none have ever said anything about it and have never been sited. So, until that happens it stays. Most are cool, some are not and it doesn't bother me to inconvenience them if they are just looking to bother me.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

*moving plate*

Michigan law must be diffrent because they love to ticket people that forget or just dont want to move it. Cost $250 a pop that can add up


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;979634 said:


> I don't move it so I guess, "What the he!!, who cares"!


x2 here


AA+ Landscaping;979642 said:


> No the truck is only used to salt and plow. I know i should but i always forget. If I get pulled over you can still see it under the rubber flap. *note gottoluvplows you should ran a rubber flap in and under your salter. To protect your truck.* See pic you can get it at home depot
> View attachment 71813


I agree



coldcoffee;979654 said:


> I know it's the law, but I never have. I really don't want to drill holes elsewhere on my truck or spreader. I've been pulled over a few times (over the course of 20+ years), and had cops even reach in between to clear the snow or salt from the plate to read it, thinking I'll surely be sighted. Surprisingly enough, none have ever said anything about it and have never been sited. So, until that happens it stays. Most are cool,* some are not and it doesn't bother me to inconvenience them if they are just looking to bother me*.


same here


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I've never been bothered, and you can't see my plate at all, even if you walk up and try to..


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No!!! Why, does it make my a$$ look big?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Well after 20 years ,I had to move mine this year after getting pulled over.

Not really a big deal. The fine would of been over $200. Gave me a warning and said to move it.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

sassygrasssnow;980771 said:


> Michigan law must be diffrent because they love to ticket people that forget or just dont want to move it. Cost $250 a pop that can add up


Yeah I Dont know none of the trucks have got tickets yet so...




show-n-go;980860 said:


> I've never been bothered, and you can't see my plate at all, even if you walk up and try to..


"KNOCK ON WOOD!" 
Ahahah!



Mr.Markus;980868 said:


> No!!! Why, does it make my a$$ look big?


Wow! Thats nice! 
Did you make the flap?(or where did you get it)
Also Why did you put the extender bar there? Do you have a enclosed trailer that you pull, with the spreader connected? 
Does that hold the trailer's weight?
Thanks!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I move mine to the back of the spreader. Didnt put a light on it. The friendly policeman who ticketed me for no seatbelt, never bothered me about it


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

havent moved any of mine... I see a few guys around that do, but its staying where it is.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

No, cops around here don't give a sh!t.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

gottaluvplows;980942 said:


> Wow! Thats nice!
> Did you make the flap?(or where did you get it)
> Also Why did you put the extender bar there? Do you have a enclosed trailer that you pull, with the spreader connected?
> Does that hold the trailer's weight?
> Thanks!


The "Flap" is part of a trailer hitch system that comes when you order the box. The actual trailer ball was ordered from www.superbumper.com keeps me from backing into stuff. Not that that's hapened yet. Preventative medicine. Supposedly with the extention it'll only hold a 3500lb trailer. Not that I have a use for that. Just there for added protection from tailgaters and the like. Makes a good step to look in the salter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

On our airflo's we simply ran 4 bolts from the inside of the spreader out and put the plates on with wingnuts. When we take the spreaders off we simply unscrew and put the plate back on the truck. Our spreaders are mounted on frames to sit perfectly on the truck floors everytime and go on and come off very quickly.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;981337 said:


> On our airflo's we simply ran 4 bolts from the inside of the spreader out and put the plates on with wingnuts. When we take the spreaders off we simply unscrew and put the plate back on the truck. Our spreaders are mounted on frames to sit perfectly on the truck floors everytime and go on and come off very quickly.


Thanks you 2!
i saw the pics of your trucks (the hook lifts that is sweet!)


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We move ours, and put a light on it. Seems like we can t get away with anything here. They check you for running oversize, colored fuel, taking on your cell phone, having backup lights on all the time, triangle for slow moving vehicle, etc.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We move them, EVERY TIME. In Bergen county the county police are certified to write DOT violations and take to an extreme, they are like miserable old women, write you for ANYTHING. We don't light them, but just having them in the back has saved us many tickets, one of our guys got popped for not having his heaped up salter covered, the cop said he should have written him a ticket for not being able to see the front plate with the plow mounted. Said it was his lucky day, and left no ticket.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I use to years ago but havn't now for at least five years now... NOW that i responed to this i'll be stoped the next storm........LOL


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

sassygrasssnow;980771 said:


> Michigan law must be diffrent because they love to ticket people that forget or just dont want to move it. Cost $250 a pop that can add up


realy??? Because I've been infront of cops and they haven't pulled me over yet. Maybe the cops where iam from don't care


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

ajslands;982070 said:


> realy??? Because I've been infront of cops and they haven't pulled me over yet. Maybe the cops where iam from don't care


Yeah i dont know if you kknow where Keego is but they LOVE to have cops out that ticket commercial guys.....But i have never been stopped...watch i'll get stopped in the next storm
Many guys around here dont move their plate.. So i dont know


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

In Missouri if you are licensed for over 12,000 lbs, you don't even recieve a rear plate. The plow hides the front plate and so far has not been a problem. I did get stopped a few years back for no tail lights (blew a fuse) but there was no mention of not being able to see the plate. Just checked my license, regestration, and insurance. Replaced the fuse and was on my way.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Moved mine on the small truck for the first time this year. Put it right over top of the WESTERN logo. Didn't bother to light it, Ontario plates are highly reflective. On the dumps the plate is offset so it would be visible anyways. Planning on making plate brackets for the plows too, haven't been stopped but looking at it as an easy way to keep the cops away...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Double post...

Stupid thing says busy, try again.. you try and it posts twice!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine's blocked in the back with the salter, and blocked in the front with the plow. I don't really care, if I get a ticket, I'll move the back and stick it on the salter. No big deal. I live in a small enough town, all they have to say is black truck, red plow, ss salter.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't move mine...saved me a few dollars so far as I have gone through a few of the "photo-enforced" lights at 3am and smiled for the bright flash. Plow covers the front plate and the spreader covers the rear plate.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

kbsnow;982760 said:


> I don't move mine...saved me a few dollars so far as I have gone through a few of the "photo-enforced" lights at 3am and smiled for the bright flash. Plow covers the front plate and the spreader covers the rear plate.


C'mon... now you're just antagonizing them. Your ticket will be huge.:laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

kbsnow;982760 said:


> I don't move mine...saved me a few dollars so far as I have gone through a few of the "photo-enforced" lights at 3am and smiled for the bright flash. Plow covers the front plate and the spreader covers the rear plate.


Love it . Thats what I do when the back of the truck is plastered with snow and the blade covers the front.

On a side note those photo enforced red lights are terrible because I can't possibly stop safely and normally in the time it changes from green to red, the yellow is not long enough; I got to damn near lock'em up to stop in time, especially with the trailer. So I do the above with the plow and snow almost intentionally.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine is ziptied to the salter on the back. Last time I took the salter off was to take the truck to pickup some parts for the plow and then grab some furniture from a store. Drove 60+ miles with no rear plate on the truck. Passed plenty of cops and even had a few follow behind me when I got off the interstates. I didn't even know I didn't have it until I got back to put the salter on and saw the plate still ziptied there.

Though I also had my plow off the front so the front plate was still visible.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't move mine the salter is in the way.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I never move mine and probably don't plan on it until I get caught


----------

